# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка > Наша география >  Тамады и ведущие из Татарстана объединяйтесь! Сделаем вместе праздник веселее!

## ibramar

Друзья из Татарстана и за его приделами! Давайте общаться, дружить и делать одно дело , имя которому - праздник!

----------


## Римма Казань

Привет!!! Давайте дружить))))))))) Чего делать будем, раз уж предложили))))

----------


## ibramar

Эту тему я организовал для того, чтобы объмениваться идеями по проведению торжеств. Много своих наработок в разных тематических программах, много музыкальных воплощённых идей. Так что я не пустой, багажа много.Хотелось бы в Казани найти истинно продвинутых в этом направлении людей, с которыми сможем сделать праздник веселее.

----------


## о-л-я

ТАК ЧТО СЕГОДНЯ В ОДНОМ СТОЮ ВЛЮБЛЕННЫХ УЖЕ СТОЯТ:
МОСКВА
ПРОТВИНО ( Московская обл)
Кременки (КАлужская область)
ВОЛОГДА
ЧИТА
ЧЕБОКСАРЫ
МИНСК
ХМЕЛЬНИЦКИЙ ( Украина)
ОРЕНБУРЖСКАЯ ОБЛАСТЬ
НИЖНИЙ ТАГИЛ
ПИТЕР
ЧЕБОКСАРЫ
..... - это ваше место!!!

ВЛЮБЛЕННЫЕ ВСЕХ ГОРОДОВ ОБЪЕДИНЯЙТЕСЬ!!!!!
ИНИЦИАТИВНЫЕ ЛЮДИ ВСЕХ ГОРОДОВ ПОДНИМАЙТЕСЬ!!

У НАС ЕЩЕ ЕСТЬ ВРЕМЯ БЫТЬ, ЛЮБИТЬ, ТВОРИТЬ!!!! 

Ваше первое совместное дело - вас ждет. Подробности в организации работы "Волшебный пинок"

----------


## Римма Казань

О! класс, аватарка появилась, теперь знаю с кем разговариваю, или хотя бы вижу))))) если очень надо, то могу примкнуть к творческой деятельности, но пока в декретном, не очень свободна, можем общаться или через форум или по телефону, звоните +79297286877

----------


## Римма Казань

> Эту тему я организовал для того, чтобы объмениваться идеями по проведению торжеств.


Собственно для этого и есть форум))))




> Хотелось бы в Казани найти истинно продвинутых в этом направлении людей, с которыми сможем сделать праздник веселее.


А Вы на татарском ведете?

----------


## kashmir_kazan

я тоже из Казани, диск жокей, стаж 4 года

----------


## Римма Казань

> я тоже из Казани, диск жокей, стаж 4 года


ну давай тоже присоединяйся!!!!!!!!

----------


## элинка-картинка

Привет всем ! Я с Набережных Челнов! Организатор детских мероприятий и не только организатор , но и активный участник в праздниках: Снегурочка, клоун и сказочные герои. Стаж работы 8 лет.

----------


## skallolaz

приветствую всех "коллег по цеху"!!!! Проживаю в Набережных Челнах, работаю ВЕЗДЕ))))

----------


## Онга

я тоже частичкой сердца с вами. родина-Бугульма, а живу и творю далеко на Севере в Нижневартовске.

----------


## zimka4

привет землякам! :Smile3:  я с Набережных Челнов. совсем недавно на форуме и в профессии тоже))

----------


## Просто Эльвира

Внимание!
24 апреля в г.Уфа высаживается ВТОРОЙ Выездной Десант Ведущих Южного Урала, Сибири, Северного Кавказа и Краснодарского края, готовых поделиться с вами своими идеями безупречного ПРАЗДНИКА!
В ходе встречи будет произведен артобстрел новыми фишками и атомный удар по всем нафталиновым и бородатым конкурсам!!!
Вы вооружитесь приемами по разморозке "замороженных" гостей!!! 

Вам откроются секреты стратегии и тактики работы с клиентом, первая встреча – но победоносная!

Вы обязательно получите взрыв ЭМОЦИЙ и "упадете" в воронку ПОЗИТИВА, ДРАЙВА и КРЕАТИВА! 
Приходите сами, приводите друзей..... самому активному частнику приз – эксклюзивный ИЗЮМ от ведущих! 
Мы гарантируем, что Вы получите Заряд! Разрывной заряд!!! Позитив сезона 2013 будет греметь по всем фронтам раскатом шикарных праздников!!! 
Вы ВЗОРВЕТЕ всех своими креативными ВЫПУСКНЫМИ, ЮБИЛЕЯМИ и СВАДЬБАМИ!

В Десанте принимают участие:

Солодова Анна (vovana) - г. Минеральные Воды
Батырская Элла (Просто Эльвира) - г. Уфа
Сенова Оксана (Сенова Оксана) -г. Магнитогорск
Альтергот Юлия (Юльчита) - Нефтеюганск
Овсянникова Наталья (Мегатой) - Краснодар

----------


## Наташкин

РЕБЯТКИ, СРОЧНО ОТЗОВИТЕСЬ, КТО С КАЗАНИ. НУЖНА ВАША КОНСУЛЬТАЦИЯ.

В Казани буду 14 марта, нужно просто дать ориентир по городу, как на чем добраться.

----------


## Просто Эльвира

Наконец -то, готова карта сбербанка, поэтому читаем и запоминаем новые реквизиты.

Выездной Десант Ведущих в Уфе 24 апреля 2013 г.!!!

Место проведение семинара: г.Уфа, пр.Октября 33, ДК "УЗЭМИК" ("РТИ"), остановка транспорта "Универмаг Уфа"

Время проведения с 12-00 до 18-00 (время уфимское).

Оплату в размере 4 000 рублей высылайте на сбербанковскую карту № 4276 8060 5359 0070 Пожалуйста, сразу после отправления денежного перевода, отправьте СМС сообщение с указанием Ваших Ф.И.О. ,и город на номер телефона 8 989-958-22-13.

Вопрос трансфера и ночлега для иногородних семинаристов будет решен в обязательном порядке чуть позже, ближе к дате семинара. Комплексный обед будет возможно приобрести в кафе ДК "УЗЭМИК".

Пожалуйста, по всем интересующим вопросам обращайтесь в личку!!! Не стесняйтесь!))

----------


## Олег86

Мало кто сюда заходит!видимо с Татарстана не так много))) я из Казани! работать очень начать хочу в качестве ведущего, но это все пока слова, без действий. Буду надеяться,что данный форум даст толчок!!!

----------


## spanchbob Оля

Привет всем! В качестве ведущей работаю около 8 лет, из них три года в Казани. Люблю Казань!

----------


## Нажия

Добрый вечер! Я   любитель проведения мероприятий для родных и близких. Праздники это моё хобби. Я думаю, что из Казани, Татарстана на  форуме много, но не все сюда пишут. И "геологов" много, таких как я. Я только, что закончила "Школу юбилея" Татьяны Жегуновой (Курочки). Жалко, что на форуме давно, а вплотную праздниками по науке занялась только сейчас.

----------


## Ступа

> Добрый вечер! Я   любитель проведения мероприятий для родных и близких. Праздники это моё хобби. Я думаю, что из Казани, Татарстана на  форуме много, но не все сюда пишут. И "геологов" много, таких как я. Я только, что закончила "Школу юбилея" Татьяны Жегуновой (Курочки). Жалко, что на форуме давно, а вплотную праздниками по науке занялась только сейчас.


Добрый день. А что праздники бывают по науке? Может потом тоже попробую.

----------

